# WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss



## AkiLucky (3. November 2017)

*WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss*

Guten Abend 

Ich würde gerne zu Vodafone wechseln und habe dort den Internet & Phone 400 Anschluss (per Kabel) im Auge. Allerdings ist es mir nicht möglich meinen PC per LAN-Kabel zu verbinden. Gibt es denn per WLAN oder eventuell DLAN die Möglichkeit, in der Praxis eine so hohe Datenrate zu übertragen? Ich habe bereits einige Testberichte zu WLAN-Routern gelesen, allerdings kommen da in der Praxis meist nur 200-250 Mbit an, außerdem gibt es oft noch erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Broadcom und Intel Chipsätzen (Broadcom Chipsatz meist erheblich langsamer, weiß eventuell jemand, was genau es damit auf sich hat? Meine WLAN Karte (ASUS PCE-AC88) hat wohl den Broadcom Chipsatz). 
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen, kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus.

Liebe Grüße, AkiLucky


----------



## joylancer (3. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss*

Hi,
eigendlich sollte eine FB6490 im 5GHz AC Band (WLAN) genügen. 
(korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege)
Da dein WLAN Adapter mehr als 2x2 Streams unterstützt, sollte das ohne Probleme klappen.
Ich habe einen 200MBit Kabel Anschluss mit der FB6490 und komme mit meinem Realtek 8812AU USB Adapter auf 185MBit.
Leider kann dieser "nur" 2x2 Streams mit max 866MHz


----------



## robbe (3. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss*

Es ist mit einer 6490 mit Ach und Krach möglich. Aber nur bei sehr kurzer Entfernung, was hier wohl nicht der Fall sein wird, wenn keine Möglichkeit zur Kabelverlegung besteht.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (3. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss*

Vorweg erstmal! Willkommen im Forum 

Zu DLAN liest du dir am besten folgenden Test durch, ist mit einem der stärksten DLAN Sets gemacht die es auf dem Markt gibt --> 1.200-MBit-Powerline im Test: "Schatz, mach das Licht aus, das Netz ist so langsam!" - Golem.de

Damit DLAN aber wirklich gut funktioniert muss dein Stromnetz sehr gut bzw. frei von Störgeräten sein.

Wlan hatte ich mit meinem Vodafone Anschluss (400Mbit) über eine FritzBox 6490, allerdings war mein PC permanent per LAN angeschlossen, und nur mein Handy (OnePlus One) war im WLAN, nach diversen Tests kamen beim Handy 250-300Mbit/s an.

Daher dein WLAN Adapter mit zu den besten zählt solltest du zu einer FritzBox 6490 greifen um vermutlich das beste und schnellste WLAN zu haben.

Wäre natürlich noch interessant welche Entfernung und eventl. Wände das WLAN überbrücken muss.

Vergiss bei Vodafone blos nicht diesen Blödsinn von "Vodafone Sicherheitspaket Plus" zu kündigen falls die dir das aufschwatzen, das kostet ab dem dritten Monat 5€ und bringt absolut nichts.

Ich habe damals zu den Business Verträgen gegriffen - hatte den einfachen Hintergrund das ich keinen Support haben wollte der mir sagt - "Haben sie den Router schonmal neugestartet" und das wars. 
Da nehme ich lieber den Business Support, bei mir mussten damals die Kanäle im Keller richtig eingestellt werden, vormittags um 9 angerufen, Nachmittags gegen 15 Uhr war der Techniker da.
Und man ist im Telefonsupport direkt eine Etage höher, klar kostet das wenige Euros mehr, dafür direkt mit FritzBox 6490 

Beispiel Rechung, normal Vertrag nach dem 12 Monate Preis! mit 6490FB 49,99€
Business Vertrag mit 6490FB und besserem Support nach 12 Monate Preis 53,54€, und exakt diese 4€ pro Monat waren es mir wert zum Business Vertrag zu wechseln 

Und früher gab/gibt es doppelten Upload z.B bei 100Mbit im normalen 6 mbit upload, im business 100mbit waren es 12 mbit up, 200mbit verträge 12mbitup bzw. 25 mbit up, gibt es aber nicht mehr daher Docsis 3.0 beim Upload limitiert - ab 400Mbit gibt es das nicht mehr!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen


----------



## AkiLucky (4. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss*

Lieben Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich habe heute Vormittag gleich bei Vodafone bestellt und das Starterset kommt sogar morgen schon an. Habe auch auf eure Empfehlung hin eine FritzBox 6490 bestellt, die lässt aber noch ein paar Tage länger auch sich warten, werde also erstmal den Vodafone Router anschließen. Sobald die FB da ist und angeschlossen ist, werde ich hier nochmal berichten wie die Verbindung ist und wie viel Mbit bei mir noch ankommen. 
Habe online schon viel über Segmentüberlastungen gelesen und habe da schon bisschen Horror vor. Scheint wohl nicht selten vorzukommen. Allerdings rennt auch keiner ins Vodafone Forum um zu berichten, dass sein Anschluss super läuft. Bin also mal gespannt 

Nochmals vielen Dank und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN-Router für 400 Mbit Anschluss*

Ich habe eine FB 6490cable im Keller und eine FB 6490 als AP im 1. Stock.

WLAN senden die nur im 5ghz Bereich. Average 240mbit/ max: 440mbit


----------

